#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Драгоценная сокровищница устных наставлений" Лонгчен Рабджам

## Поляков

Вышел новый перевод "Драгоценной сокровищниц устных наставлений" Лонгчен Рабджама.

М.: Ганга, 2013
60 x 84 1/16, 1500 экз., 312 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с тибетского: Каширам

"Драгоценная сокровищница устных наставлений" — одно из самых значительных и выдающихся произведений Лонгченпы, входящее в "Семь сокровищниц Лонгченпы" (Лонгчен дзодун). Оно представляет собой собрание глубоких наставлений по учениям сутр, тантр и особенно дзогчен. В этом трактате Учитель дал бесценные советы для находящихся на всевозможных стадиях духовной практики и уровнях реализации, как для самых способных, так и для тех, чьи способности к постижению не столь велики — для всех тех, кто соотносит себя с "чем-то".

Это живые слова, идущие из бездонности непосредственного постижения, а не из мертвой премудрости заимствованного знания.



Заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/6032

----------

Dechen Norzang (03.12.2012), Pema Sonam (03.12.2012), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2018), Дмитрий М (04.12.2012), Кунсанг (29.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вышел новый перевод "Драгоценной сокровищниц устных наставлений" Лонгчен Рабджама.
> 
> М.: Ганга, 2013
> 60 x 84 1/16, 1500 экз., 312 стр., твердый переплет 
> Перевод с тибетского: Каширам
> 
> "Драгоценная сокровищница устных наставлений" — одно из самых значительных и выдающихся произведений Лонгченпы, входящее в "Семь сокровищниц Лонгченпы" (Лонгчен дзодун). Оно представляет собой собрание глубоких наставлений по учениям сутр, тантр и особенно дзогчен. В этом трактате Учитель дал бесценные советы для находящихся на всевозможных стадиях духовной практики и уровнях реализации, как для самых способных, так и для тех, чьи способности к постижению не столь велики — для всех тех, кто соотносит себя с "чем-то".
> 
> Это живые слова, идущие из бездонности непосредственного постижения, а не из мертвой премудрости заимствованного знания.
> ...


А кто переводчик-то?

----------


## Павел Ш.

Наверняка лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Наверняка лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков)


С чего вдруг он под псевдонимом начал скрываться? На него не похоже.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий М

Сто пудово переводчик Лама Олег.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Наверняка лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков)


 Меня заинтересовала данная книга и информация, сегодня я обратилась в Ламе Олегу, ответ был отрицательный.

----------

Германн (28.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Меня заинтересовала данная книга и информация, сегодня я обратилась в Ламе Олегу, ответ был отрицательный.


Значит, кто-то лихо под него косит ))))

----------

Нико (01.02.2013)

----------


## Радимир

Уважаемые, кто приобрел, там этот трактат переведён целиком? Может кто-нибудь, кому не затруднительно озвучить "Содержание" с названиями глав?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Может кто-нибудь, кому не затруднительно озвучить "Содержание" с названиями глав?


Нет ни содержания, ни глав. Весь текст составлен из строф.

----------


## Джигме

Прочитал новость и обрадовался. Потом прочитал что переводчик некто Каширам (???) и передумал.

----------


## Лелоченпа

а зря очень хорошая книга на многие темы воззрения поведения и медитации освещенны со всех подходов от сутры до ати йоги

----------


## Olle

> Меня заинтересовала данная книга и информация, сегодня я обратилась в Ламе Олегу, ответ был отрицательный.


Вот переводы ламы Олега:

*Лонгчен Рабджам
"Драгоценная сокровищница естественного состояния"*

перевод ламы Сонама Дордже
Киев, Рангджунг Еше Россия – Украина, 2011 – 128 стр. / тираж 1000
http://www.kurukulla.ru/product/drag...o-sostojanija/

*Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату* 

Автор:  Лонгчен Рабджам  
Школа, линия:  Дзогчен, Ньингма  
Учитель:  Лонгчен Рабджам  

Лонгчен Рабджам единогласно признан самым реализованным и эрудированным Мастером за всю многовековую историю тибетской традиции Ньингма, и в частности Дзогчен, учений Великого совершенства. Собрание его трудов насчитывает более 270 текстов, однако большая их часть была потеряна на протяжении веков. К счастью, до нас дошли самые значительные и выдающиеся произведения Лонгченпы. "Семь сокровищниц Лонгченпы" (Лонгчен Дзодун) являются воплощением его реализации учений Великого совершенства. "Сокровищница Дхармадхату" - самый выдающийся текст из этих Семи сокровищниц - шедевр из шедевров, копия его духовной реализации.
Перевод с тибетского Лама Сонам Дордже (О.Поздняков)

Второе издание, 
Издательство:Открытый Мир, 2007 г.
Твердый переплет, 380 стр.
Тираж: 3000 экз.
 84x100/32 (~125x205 мм)
http://www.kurukulla.ru/product/drag...a-dharmadhatu/

----------


## Пангена

Да, интересно получается с переводчиком. Лама Олег на одной из лекций говорил, что некоторые работы Лонгченпы вообще не переведены с тибетского ни на один  иностранный язык потому, что переводчики просто не могут понять, о чем написал Лонгченпа. Думаю, здесь не достаточно простого знания тибетского языка. Если Лонгченпа большую часть своей жизни провел в ритритах, и в результате написал свои тексты, то наивно полагать, что некий переводчик, скрывающий свое имя под псевдонимом взял и вот так адекватно и корректно перевел данный текст. Может, я ошибаюсь, но, насколько я  понимаю, анонимность переводчика у многих вызывает недоумение.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (02.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Может, я ошибаюсь, но, насколько я  понимаю, анонимность переводчика у многих вызывает недоумение.


 Не знаю, лично мои переводы часто переиздавались и воспроизводились в сети (и не только в сети, вон в Элисте огромная вывеска в центре города) без упоминания моего имени. )

----------


## Пангена

> Не знаю, лично мои переводы часто переиздавались и воспроизводились в сети (и не только в сети, вон в Элисте огромная вывеска в центре города) без упоминания моего имени. )


То, что воспроизводится в сети – вообще отдельная тема. Чаще всего, этот процесс носит хаотический порядок. В данном случае мы говорим о новом переводе текста Лонгченпы . Вполне нормально, что люди хотят  знать, кто перевел этот текст. Некоторые даже написали письма в издательство, с вопросом, кто такой Каширам? Мне лично, интересно, каким образом разрешится эта ситуация.

----------


## Нико

> То, что воспроизводится в сети – вообще отдельная тема. Чаще всего, этот процесс носит хаотический порядок. В данном случае мы говорим о новом переводе текста Лонгченпы . Вполне нормально, что люди хотят  знать, кто перевел этот текст. Некоторые даже написали письма в издательство, с вопросом, кто такой Каширам? Мне лично, интересно, каким образом разрешится эта ситуация.


Ну и не в сети мои переводы пиратским способом переиздавались. ))) Предыдущий перл -- Гедун Чопел, "Тибетское искусство любви". Последний перл - Сутра сердца и 37 практик бодхисаттвы. Сашу Нариньяни указали, а меня нет. Тираж был 10 тыщ.

----------


## Содпа Т

> ...указали, а меня нет...


Хотелось бы почитать :Smilie: 
Где Вас найти?

----------


## Нико

> Хотелось бы почитать
> Где Вас найти?


Маленькая синяя книжечка в твёрдой обложке. "Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты. Тридцать семь практик Сыновей Победоносных". Тираж 10000 экз. ООО "Деконани". У г. Ульяновске напечатано. Впрочем, мой перевод в инете тоже где-то есть. )))

----------

Содпа Т (06.02.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Немного прояснилось. Подробности не напишу, сорри, отмечу лишь, что: 
а) перевод выполнялся не профессионалом, это не работа известных нам переводчиков;
б) Каширам это конечно же псевдоним, причем весьма штучный (т.е. более мы его не увидим, я полагаю).
Мог ли в принципе появиться такой перевод? Мог, почему бы и нет? Стоило ли его издавать "Ганге"? Вопрос весьма спорный. Данное издательство очень уважаемо мной, но в конкретной ситуации, имхо, они поступили крайне безответственно и продемонстрировали, что их больше волнует книгопечатание (аля "Эксмо"), нежели качество выпускаемой литературы. В случае с буддийской литературой качество перевода реально *ОЧЕНЬ* важно, поскольку это не просто чтиво для поднятия настроения, а источник практической информации. 

Мораль той басни: читайте Лонгченпу в переводе Бэррона - http://www.lotsawaschool.org/2012/03...kyi-nyima.html А еще лучше в оригинале  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2013), Сергей Хос (09.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> перевод выполнялся не профессионалом


Чисто с английского, без сверки с оригиналом?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Чисто с английского, без сверки с оригиналом?


В личку Вам сейчас напишу.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Лелоченпа

странно.. а к чему все эти поиски почитайте книгу и там найдутся ответы и про поиски тоже..совершенных переводов не бывает.. как минимум нужно быть на одной волне с Учителем написавшим текст

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Маленькая синяя книжечка в твёрдой обложке. "Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты. Тридцать семь практик Сыновей Победоносных". Тираж 10000 экз. ООО "Деконани". У г. Ульяновске напечатано. Впрочем, мой перевод в инете тоже где-то есть. )))


Это книга для бесплатного распространения, там первый перевод ("Сутры Сердца") получился анонимен, а после второго идет комментарий Саши Нариньяни о переводе, из которого следует, что переводчик он.

----------


## Нико

> Это книга для бесплатного распространения, там первый перевод ("Сутры Сердца") получился анонимен, а после второго идет комментарий Саши Нариньяни о переводе, из которого следует, что переводчик он.


Ну он там в конце про 37 практик. Хотя да,забавно получилось.

----------


## Нико

http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/text/p011/011.pdf

В инете, оказывается, на многих сайтах есть. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нужно быть на одной волне с Учителем написавшим текст


волновая теория перевода )))

жаль  только, что она с практикой никак не сочетается. а то как было бы хорошо!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.02.2013), Нико (10.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.02.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> совершенных переводов не бывает.


Не знаю про совершенные переоды, но знаю про очень хорошие переводы и про очень хороших переводчиков. Последние не просто транслируют с языка на язык, но и практикуют, но и общаются с учителями, другими переводчиками. И вот им я доверяю. Любителям и начинающим не особо, поскольку с таким же успехом могу взять книгу, словарь и все самостоятельно изучить.

----------

Нико (10.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Лиза, а Бодхичарья-аватара в новом издании тоже для бесплатного распространения? На делийских учениях её на всех не хватило.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.02.2013)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Лиза, а Бодхичарья-аватара в новом издании тоже для бесплатного распространения? На делийских учениях её на всех не хватило.


Наверное, да. Юля нам ее не предлагала, обычно она предлагает все новинки. Спрошу у нее, может допечатают для широкой продажи.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Она ответила, что в этом году у них планах допечатать еще для бесплатного распространения.

----------

